
Show HN: Plain Text List – Easily copy and paste-able lists of things - bennettfeely
https://plaintextlist.com
======
carlosag
This is fun and I really like it, although honestly don’t think I would use
it. Not entirely relevant, but figured I would make the connection: I work in
healthcare tech and knowledge management “lists” or ontologies are a huge area
of investment. Example use cases: list of drugs, diagnoses, side effects etc.

~~~
brennebeck
Interesting. I used to work in a similar space. And yes, the lists of data are
huge. Some of the projects I had to do to generate lists were just bonkers.
But it works out cost/value, generally.

------
brennebeck
This could definitely be handy.

------
dddw
fun project! care to share the code? could be easy for companies and
organizations to have their own "list-site'

